# identify this Schwinn



## olschbp (Nov 10, 2008)

Need help in identifying this Schwinn please, serial number on bottom bracket is B35000, in large stampings and seems to be hand stamped. was told that it was mid 1930's? Also think it is a juvenile model as t has 24" wheel's, Thank's


----------



## olschbp (Jan 9, 2009)

I also do have the rear drop stand for it too, it is a rider, has 24" tires, rims, thank's


----------



## olschbp (Jan 11, 2009)

*Identify my Schwinn*

I posted about my Schwinn, then fianlly got pics posted, but cant seem to to do anything else with the post, and was hoping that someone of you "experts "could have helped me out,  anyway, I will continue trying to find info about it on my own, Thank's


----------



## JOEL (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey now, don't go away mad. You've asked a hard question.

That's a very fine looking prewar Schwinn kids model, one of the B47 series I believe. It first shows up in the Schwinn book with fenders like yours in 1935. The catalog picture shows it with newer style truss rods, yours are the earlier style. I would guess that it is an early 35 model and that seems to fit the serial number information that is available:
http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes1.html
(click ID Facts) 

I have not seen many of those, and definitely none in that condition! Take good care of it and keep those parts together. It may or may not have come with a chainguard too.


----------



## JOEL (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't go away mad, you asked a hard question. I looked up some info for you and I'm sure others will comment.


----------



## olschbp (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank's Joel, sorry, geuss I was a little impatient there, I bought the pre war Schwinn book from Scott to get info on it, what throws me off are the dropstand ears forged on to the rear dropout, in the schwinn book, the appear to bea on the fender braces, and about 1939 or 40 it looks like they went to the frame, I really appreciate anyinfo on it please, I'm not a Schwinn guy, but thought it was a not so comon bike as I haven't seen any like it except in the Scwhinn book. Thank's again Joel


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 12, 2009)

*Pre War*

Looks like a '41. Check out this pic. http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1941_cc_014.html


----------



## JOEL (Jan 12, 2009)

I didn't notice the dropouts before. That is a much later feature (1940- based on the book). I also noticed that later models went back to the straight truss rods. 

The serial number also fits with that period.


----------



## JOEL (Jan 12, 2009)

Spoke too soon. See thread.


----------



## 1 Speed & No Brakes (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello, I am now the owner of this bicycle. I have found that above the B35000 there is a WF-04. Any clues as to what that means? The crank is also date stamped AS 37.


----------

